# Questions about Carrera battery powered track



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Been surfing the web to no avail,maybe someone here can answer my questions.

Bought this set for my 7 yr old for Christmas and have some questions.

The questions revolve around a Carrera 4 D battery powered 11 feet nascar race set #62159,can't even find this set on Carrera's web site.
For a $30 battery powered set I am very impressed with the quality.

1) what scale is this considered?
2) will the battery powered system power 2 of these tracks put together for a total of 22 feet?
3) will this track with the exception of the power supply track interchange with the Carrera electric track?
4) are there any other battery powered cars available? or parts?

thanks


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The scale is 1/43rd.

I think you should be able to power 22ft of track with the batteries. 

I am pretty sure the track is the same as the Carrera Go!!! 1/43rd track.

There is always Artin for cars, but your 7 year old will enjoy the Carrera cars more as they stick to the track better.

Here are couple helpful links for 1/43rders.

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/newindex.htm

http://p198.ezboard.com/fhomeracingworldfrm9


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks much for the info :thumbsup: 

I'm thinking about buying another track,these cars seem pretty fast for battery operated and 11 ft just seems to small for the speed.
Also thinking later down the road may buy a 1/43 electric set and being able to use the same track pieces for battery or electric are a big plus.

Thanks for answering my questions and leaving the links...very helpful indeed!


----------

